# Leopard 2 A5 Main Battle Tank



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello
I have built this model a year ago, I upgraded it with some weathering and I made diorama for it....and here is the result.
Hope you like it .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPtG2cXiKFI


----------



## vandiver72 (Jan 1, 2013)

*leopard*

Mister Bond nice work I have been following you on You-tube for many months and love your work, I have been only modeling for over a year and love it I have gotten many ideas from your work thanks and keep them coming... I do have a huge collection of vintage motorized models from Tamiya all vintage from 64 thur 78 I think I have over 50 including the Leopard with remote looking to sell or swap but really thanks for showing your work I am not at you level many years are needed I am sure ......Have a safe and Happy New Year 
Leslie


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Love it as an JB car collector I have one of those tanks but not in a fab diorama as yours . BRILLIANT


----------

